# Intermediate Trick Dog Leo



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Leo earned her Intermediate Trick Dog title a while back, and is now working on her Advanced Trick Dog. 

"So, here we are again... treats in exchange for posing pretty."
2015-7-7 Leo ITD certificate DSC_0686 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

"We seem to be missing something here... like the treats."
2015-7-7 Leo ITD certificate DSC_0687 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

"This is what I think of you and your lack of treats."
2015-7-7 Leo ITD certificate DSC_0691 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

"Are we done yet? I'm going to die of hunger and boredom if we aren't done yet."
2015-7-7 Leo ITD certificate DSC_0694 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ha! Congrats!!! Give that girl some more treats


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

:congratulations: beautiful dog!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Way to go, Leo!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations, awesome work


----------

